# We will be riding river run sunday 7th



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Have a group going to river run this sunday ....if anyone wants to go holla back 9033432272


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Dangit! I'm supposed to be going out to Lake Livingston this weekend on my jetski and my parents boat... may have to cancell on them lol (jk cant come this time), I had a great time riding with yall last time.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

lol well catch up again @ another time :rockn:


----------



## Brute_dillon (Apr 5, 2010)

where is river run located??? im in victoria all us texas boys need to meet up somtime!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

brute dillon its in jacksonville tx across town from where mud nationals are held.. what time yall heading out there me and my son may meet up with yall in tyler and caravan out there


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Depending on when I get back from south padre, I might just have to tag along.. Haven't been putting many hours on the brute.. and its about time for a ride.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Josh said:


> Depending on when I get back from south padre, I might just have to tag along.. Haven't been putting many hours on the brute.. and its about time for a ride.


what trouble I could find down there:sgrin:


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I'll be up there this weekend.I should get there Saturday by noon.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

blue beast said:


> what trouble I could find down there:sgrin:


Hopefully I don't find any trouble myself.. Heh


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

LA750i said:


> I'll be up there this weekend.I should get there Saturday by noon.


on sunday you see a king ranch dually with a black brute that will be me . i wanna say that i will be caravaning with a few other folks and i probably will have a mimb t shirt


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

im gonna try .


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

walker said:


> on sunday you see a king ranch dually with a black brute that will be me . i wanna say that i will be caravaning with a few other folks and i probably will have a mimb t shirt


I'll be with a guy in a new Kawie green Teryx that says YEE-HAW on the back.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

this is what i drivethis is what i ride


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

locked and loaded .. ready to roll out in the morning


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

should be there about 10ish


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

im loaded as well and so is n20torious and our tyler group !!!! SHould have a descent amount of us going. I wont Be in the Lightning Me and N20 will be in his 2011 DSL dodge with a big *** enclosed race car trailer behind it...Bike is in sig.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

looks like some rain will be here and there tomorrow SWEEEEETTT no dust.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

had a blast guys we will have to do it agian sometime .good to meet all yall


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Well crap that was you. I rode up on you guys when you were at Bikini Beach but I had to hurry back to drop my brother off at the front. When I came back yall were gone.


----------

